# 6.5 Creedmoor



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
I won a 6.5 Creedmoor at a local banquet in March. They were backordered for a couple months and I am just picking it up tonight. I know the 6.5 gets some hate, but I figure it will be a good gun for my daughter when she is old enough and for myself on smaller animals. It is just a Ruger American Predator, so not the fanciest gun, but I think it will be good for what I will be using it for. 

I have two questions, anyone ever had on the of these Rugers? Also, for anyone shooting a 6.5 what ammo are you shooting? My uncle will help me reload but curious if anyone has luck with factory ammo. 

Thanks!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

People just hate on them because they are so trendy. They're trendy because they're awesome--good ballistics, lots of ammo choices, light recoil. Congrats on winning such an amazing prize. I bet people would shoot one if they won one! 

Good luck finding a load/factory purchase that works for you. The Ruger will be awesome and accurate.


----------



## westcanyonranch (9 mo ago)

What an AWESOME banquet! The creedmoor is a solid choice. I agree with the previous comment in that people are just hating on it because it is popular at the moment.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I own and shoot a Bergara in 6.5 Creedmoor using factory143 gr Hornady ELDX bullets with fantastic accuracy and success. I used the gun this past year to shoot a Caribou (~500 yards) a mule deer (~50 yards) and a pronghorn antelope (~250 yards) all three were one shot kills that dropped the deer and caribou on the spot. The antelope ran about 30 yards and then dropped. Despite what any haters have to say, I love my creedmoor.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm just impressed some of you guys are spelling Creedmoor correctly. Congrats on winning the gun!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

the 6.5 creedmoors i've been around have all been very forgiving with factory loads. i'd say buy the one you can find and shoot it. hornady seems to be the most available as usual.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Try Hornady American Gunner in the 200 rounds ammo cans, if you can find it. Shot great in mine and the grandson's 6.5 CM. We reload now with the same 140gr BTHP. This is what they can do at a little over 600 yards.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

My wife shoot a moose with a 156 norma and a buck with a 124gr non lead. Both with one shot.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Correction she shot.. dang fat fingers


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

With the advancement in non lead projectiles/bullets technology now, I don't see a reason to keep injecting my food with tiny lead fragments from exploding lead bullets. Barnes LRX 6.5 127 gr are the real deal. Hornady has just come out with their CX line that is supposed to compete well with the LRX too. They have 6.5 130 gr coming out soon. Barnes sells loaded ammo with their LRX but you may have a hard time finding it and it will be expensive. If you can load just buy the 50 count box of bullets, H4350 powder, Lapua brass with large rifle primers load them up and you'll have a great round. The copper and copper alloy bullets retain much more of their weight and the lrx and cx expand well at lower velocities than the older copper bullets. I have a ruger american, it's fine but i don't particularly like the action, but it's a good youth gun. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great info, thanks everyone!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

flinger said:


> Barnes LRX 6.5 127 gr are the real deal. Hornady has just come out with their CX line that is supposed to compete well with the LRX too. They have 6.5 130 gr coming out soon. Barnes sells loaded ammo with their LRX but you may have a hard time finding it and it will be expensive.


If you run across some loaded 127 lrx, let me know. It shoots same POI at distance as my berger loads. It'd be nice to put that in the gun for my kid's bull elk this fall but I just haven't been able to track down another box.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Anybody shot this?



https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/browning-long-range-pro-centerfire-rifle-ammo


----------



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

APD said:


> If you run across some loaded 127 lrx, let me know. It shoots same POI at distance as my berger loads. It'd be nice to put that in the gun for my kid's bull elk this fall but I just haven't been able to track down another box.


I've seen it at Gunnies in Orem most recently. They seem to get a shipment every so often of the Barnes 127.


----------



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

+1 on the Hornady 143 ELDX. It's been a good factory load for my 6.5.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

The Ruger is a solid gun, I just upped mine from a 6.5 to a .308 for personal reasons (you can follow me around the forum and see). The ballistics were what drew me to a Creedmoor, might come back around when the kids are teens, but I haven't seen factory ammo in 9 months personally. Good luck and corngrats!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Tons of Barnes in 6.5CM at Midvale Sporties, but it was the 122 grain I believe.
I am also a huge fan of the 127 LRX.
I passed on the 122 Barnes because I am not quite sure what the difference is?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I was just about ready to pull the trigger on a Ruger American 6.5 creed but then COVID hit and started shutting everything down. So I held off for a couple years and in the end, decided to go with it's big brother, the 6.5prc to replace my 7mm mag. The 6.5 creed is impressive for what little recoil it has.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My brother has a 6.5 CM he bought for his daughter, and he LOVES it. It has killed many animals as he has had friends that borrow it for hunts with their kids each year too. These are guys that have spent many thousands on high end LR guns, but this gun my bro bought is so darn accurate, reliable, and a pleasure to shoot that they just keep coming back to it and leaving the really expensive guns in the safe.

He only shoots factory ammo. He uses the 143 gr ELD-X Precision Hunter factory ammo. His rifle loves that round.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

APD said:


> If you run across some loaded 127 lrx, let me know. It shoots same POI at distance as my berger loads. It'd be nice to put that in the gun for my kid's bull elk this fall but I just haven't been able to track down another box.


I have at least 2 or 3 boxes, let me know if you need some!


----------



## Hunter-wildbill (Nov 23, 2021)

APD said:


> If you run across some loaded 127 lrx, let me know. It shoots same POI at distance as my berger loads. It'd be nice to put that in the gun for my kid's bull elk this fall but I just haven't been able to track down another box.


I may have a box i'd part with but, if I recall it was the most expensive 6.5 box I bought . it was about $72 at local hardware store Bucks in Hurricane!


----------



## Hunter-wildbill (Nov 23, 2021)

Raptorman said:


> Anybody shot this?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/browning-long-range-pro-centerfire-rifle-ammo


 They're using Sierra Match king bullets which are a good bullet and can be used for hunting as well. As long as you can dial them in for the gun I would use them.


----------



## bobwhitebarry (May 26, 2017)

Raptorman said:


> Hey Guys,
> I won a 6.5 Creedmoor at a local banquet in March. They were backordered for a couple months and I am just picking it up tonight. I know the 6.5 gets some hate, but I figure it will be a good gun for my daughter when she is old enough and for myself on smaller animals. It is just a Ruger American Predator, so not the fanciest gun, but I think it will be good for what I will be using it for.
> 
> I have two questions, anyone ever had on the of these Rugers? Also, for anyone shooting a 6.5 what ammo are you shooting? My uncle will help me reload but curious if anyone has luck with factory ammo.
> ...


Congratulations on winning the rifle. I bought one for a son of mine in 30-06. It shoots WAY better than it should for such an affordable gun. I have four 6.5 Creedmoor rifles. It is one of my favorite cartridges. I would recommend toe Hornady 143 ELD-X for hunting all around. I load my 6.5 Creedmoor's and 6.5 PRC with the same bullet.

Everyone comments about how great the 6.5 Creedmoor is for teens and wives. I agree, but the older I get the more I prefer to hunt with a 6.5 Creedmoor. I'm not willing to shoot a deer or elk at crazy long distance. I love the light recoil, but I mostly love the confidence I have in a rifle that is super accurate.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bobwhitebarry said:


> Everyone comments about how great the 6.5 Creedmoor is for teens and wives. I agree, but the older I get the more I prefer to hunt with a 6.5 Creedmoor. I'm not willing to shoot a deer or elk at crazy long distance. I love the light recoil, but I mostly love the confidence I have in a rifle that is super accurate.


Very good point! Nothing wrong with wanting a gun that doesn’t knock your cavities loose. I would not hesitate for one second to hunt with my brothers gun. If I had a need in that realm I’d buy one myself most likely.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Very good point! Nothing wrong with wanting a gun that doesn’t knock your cavities loose. I would not hesitate for one second to hunt with my brothers gun. If I had a need in that realm I’d buy one myself most likely.


That's why I got a 25-06

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great info, thanks for all the input!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I'm just impressed some of you guys are spelling Creedmoor correctly. Congrats on winning the gun!


Between Creedmoor shooters calling it a "Creedmore" and archers talking about arrow "spline" it's a wonder I have any sanity left.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

Sanity? I’ve not seen that since the first grandkid got old enough to ask “why Papa, but why?”. But I do like my creedMOOR.


----------

